# Review: LiS Chariot



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Am I the last person to get one of these?

Definitely a nice piece of kit. Reviewing some of the old threads here, I understand that Moebius never changed the track/tire materials so the two are still likely to melt each other? 

I mention in the vid that there are vinyl masks from Aztek Dummy, but did not know about the other aftermarket that's out there -and there does seem to be a ton of it. I"m getting around to making an annotation in the video mentioning that fact.











I talked my local into buying a Moebius assortment of kits last week (Evett's Models on Ocean Park @ 17th in Santa Monica), telling them they should be a good seller. They bought two of these chariots, so I wanted to help them out with a purchase in case I was wrong and none of them sell (I doubt that though). 

If you are in the area, stop by. It is the only mom and pop shop still going, having just celebrated their 61st anniversary in business! That's right, sixty-one years selling models in the same place. (They likely only have a couple more years left and then it's gone.))


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

The Chariot is indeed an amazing kit! The tire/rim issue can be fixed, I shimmed my rims with brass and no problems at all. I was under the impression they had done something on their end though with the treads sticking to the baseplates in the packaging. No matter, that was easy enough to sand down a bit, damage was minimal. NOT using the Aztek Dummies mask on my FIRST canopy was a HUGE mistake!! I had to get another from Moebius it bled so bad, and I'm a great masker!! It's the best 20-something dollars you'll spend on your build!!! With proper time spent onthis kit, it can be a remarkable build. I have to get another one, I just sold mine for $650.00 to a private collector!!!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm currently building the Chariot as we speak. I love it. It has super detail, and it's a lot of fun! Some aftermarket items I purchased:



Just an Illustion headlight Kit
TSDS decal sheet
Aztek Dummy paint mask/orange vinyl kit (A MUST)
Trylon Products corrected IR scanner/radar dish assembly
Just an Illusion photo etch kit

Check out my build thread if you want! 
I'm having a blast!

And NO, nobody is paying me to advertise!! :wave:

Thanks for your great reviews. I watch them all!!!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Getting paid to review these kits would be darn cool. They get expensive after awhile! 

90+% of all the J2 aftermarket gear I'm reviewing is going to be won by someone here in the next couple months!

P.S. Link to your thread?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Model Man said:


> Getting paid to review these kits would be darn cool. They get expensive after awhile!
> 
> 90+% of all the J2 aftermarket gear I'm reviewing is going to be won by someone here in the next couple months!
> 
> P.S. Link to your thread?


Here's my build:


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284914


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

*Big correction *

I am using the *Just an Illusion *photo etch for the Chariot. It is incredible. It's super delicate and this makes it more to scale. It even includes a flat mesh basket panel that fits down inside the luggage rack for folks who want to scratch build luggage and have it sit properly. It also includes outside radar dish pieces that help to correct some soft details from the original kit. I won't be using them because of the fully corrected resin kit from Trylon products. Thanks for your help with the lights.:wave:


----------



## Flatlander54 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the chariot kit as well, and after reading of the tread/wheel incompatibility I opened it up to put the tires and treads in a ziplock bag. I was suprised to find the tires and tracks already sealed in a plastic bag. Maybe Moebius started doing this after learning of the problem?


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Flatlander54 said:


> I have the chariot kit as well, and after reading of the tread/wheel incompatibility I opened it up to put the tires and treads in a ziplock bag. I was suprised to find the tires and tracks already sealed in a plastic bag. Maybe Moebius started doing this after learning of the problem?


I'm sure you're right. I bought mine more than a year ago and they were in the box loose and sitting on the lower body panel melting the plastic. Fortunatly, my damage was small because of the way they landed in the box. I've heard horror stories of it being much worse.

I used Pledge Future on the wheel hubs and it seems to be fine. Just a quick dip after painting did the job. This instruction comes straight from Moebius. Now I can say they are just a little more "tricked out". HA!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

kdaracal said:


> ...I used Pledge Future on the wheel hubs and it seems to be fine. Just a quick dip after painting did the job. This instruction comes straight from Moebius. Now I can say they are just a little more "tricked out". HA!



So it's the wheels melting the hubs, not the wheels and track melting each other?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

MM there were two different melting issues

1) the tread melting on to the tub
b) the tires melting onto the hubs

both are caused by a reaction between the silver plastic and the rubber material


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The reaction occurs with bare styrene. As a test I took a standard sheet of Evergreen styrene sheet and layed the tracks side by side and the wheels on the other side of the sheet, after all these months significant melting has occured.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

wow, that's the first I've heard of that. I thought the problem was unique to the silver plastic!

thanks for the update


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

I built mine straight out of the box, with the exception that I did get the vinyl 
masking and detailing set...I am very satisfied with it..

Z


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Where did you get the Trylon products from?


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

starmanmm said:


> Where did you get the Trylon products from?



CultTVman carries the set.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Thanks


----------

